# Poll: Has broadcast HD picture quality gotten worse over the years?



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

NOTE: The poll is on the Engadget web site.
http://i.hd.engadget.com/2010/10/03/poll-has-broadcast-hd-picture-quality-gotten-worse-over-the-yea/



> High Definition television might be over 10 years old, but it is hardly perfect. Which makes us wonder on this Sunday afternoon, has broadcast HD picture quality gotten worse or better over the years? Sure, we've seen some especially heinous acts by DirecTV with its HD Lite, and then there was Comcast's shameful compression.....


Sign in and take the poll.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Poll-ee no workee.

EDIT: Oh, I get it. It's on the website. Not fair! :lol:


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Works for me. Did you click the link?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Poll-ee no workee.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I get it. It's on the website. Not fair! :lol:


Sorry for the confusion, I just put a note at the top of the first post.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Click Me


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Must be all those Dish folks voting about their highly-compressed HD now for a while...


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

They title it "has broadcast HD picture quality gotten worse or better", yet they then talk about "DirecTV with its HD Lite", "Comcast's shameful compression", and "AT&T's U-Verse".

So, which are they asking about....BROADCAST, or the other services?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kenglish said:


> They title it "has broadcast HD picture quality gotten worse or better", yet they then talk about "DirecTV with its HD Lite", "Comcast's shameful compression", and "AT&T's U-Verse".
> 
> So, which are they asking about....BROADCAST, or the other services?


HD Lite?

:lol::lol::lol:

Again...this thing is so littered with inaccuracy that it renders the poll and its results a joke.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I will say, I notice lots of OTA programming looks worse since most stations started doign multicasts. ABC is probably the worst offender, but all the stations here have one or two multicasts or other bandwidth hogs.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Only having HD for about 5 years I can't say if it has gotten better or worse. I know that some channels have better HD than others. 

I'm sure the use of the term "broadcast" is used as a umbrella term to include all forms of HD tv transmission. But I'm sure some(one) will ridicule that.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

HD picture got much better for me once I replaced my Samsung rear projection machine with a Sony Bravia.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I just put a note at the top of the first post.


I think when you did that, you messed up your link. Now it doesn't work.:eek2:


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

If you go back to when Direct TV First came out they had by far the best pictures quality of all, this was compared to cable and OTA. Over the years the SD Quality went downhill due to the additional of HD. Of course when HD when it first came out was the best thing ever but I've noticed that some HD shows don't seem to be as clear as they used to be. This might be my imagination or it might be companies like Direct TV trying to squeeze out as much bandwidth as they possibly can from their satellites. 

I don't agree with the observation of OTA Signals Getting Worse at least here in my experience all of my locals have at least one "Sub-Channel" and some have 3. My local PBS Stations have some of the best looking pictures of all of the channels I have.

I do however have one channel that even though OTA shows HD I've never seen an HD show on it, i don't think they upgraded and it doesn't seem like they are going to anytime soon. Hell most of my local news is just now getting up to HD and I am in a major market so I can only imagine what it is like in some of the smaller markets. Then again maybe they make the transition sooner, who knows. 

I've been with Direct TV since 1996 and switching to HD with them was one of the most painful things ever. I think that their HD DVR's are a joke and so under powered that they should be forced to recall them all. Add in the fact that we have to "Pay for them" yet we don't even own then, man talk about a deal on their end. 

Since switching to HD I've have more signal dropouts / fades in a month or two then I had the whole time previous with SD. I know there are many reason for this but it is still the case. Don't even get me started on what happens when it rains and before anyone says anything about alignment that isn't the case, I have insane singles until it gets cloudy and that is just the way it is. 

I stupidly kept adding stuff to my account which of course extended my contract by 2 years each time. Now I am finally out of contract and will NOT do anything to extend it.

As soon as Verizon pushes out their next update allowing for external storage to be added to their DVR's it will be so long Direct TV it was a really nice run but as the song says "What have you done for me lately"? It was awesome when they had the most HD but then they fell flat on their face after that and now everyone has just as much if not more. I am sure there are issues with FIOS TV as well but I've done studies for Verzion and their picture quality has been the best I've ever seen compared to all competitors, lets hope they keep it that way.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

redsoxfan26 said:


> I think when you did that, you messed up your link. Now it doesn't work.:eek2:


Oops...you are correct, thank you. I fixed the link.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I can't seem to login over there...anyhow, I think broadcast (OTA) HD Quality is the same (that was the question right?). I also think that the satellite TV I watch is also the same, I see no differences. :shrug:


----------

